# I am REALLY Excited about this spawn!!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Bought a new 10 gallon yesterday and set up a second spawn!! :bravo: I am super excited about this one! I hope it works out! 


Male

























Female

























Saying hi to eachother


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool! good luck!


----------



## Aflat (Apr 16, 2011)

Gosh that's a beautiful female, I hope so too.


----------

